# Ranking system?



## NysEms2117 (Jul 27, 2016)

I did not really know where to post this, but i was wondering about the ranking system(if there is one) for people in the field. I know there are LT., CPT., deputy chief and chief. Are there ranks for EMT's and Paramedics in the field? Do they follow L.E ranking system, or F.D? Thanks everybody


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 27, 2016)

it all depends on the agency.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2016)

We follow neither at my county third service agency. We have attendent, team captain, sr team captain, supervisor, and then several admin positions.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 27, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> We follow neither at my agency. We have attendent, team captain, sr team captain, supervisor, and then several admin positions.


Do you have to have a certain title to obtain each spot? For example can you have an emt as team captain(while unlogical is it possible) or do you have to be a paramedic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2016)

Emts are attendants only. We run 911 primarily and it would not make sense to make anyone but a paramedic 911. All supervisors and seniors are paramedics, as are admin staff


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 27, 2016)

A few years back the Ontario Paramedic Chiefs agreed on a standardized rank structure. 

- Chief
- Deputy Chief
- Commander
- Superintendent 
- Captain
- everybody else

Key thing is my Sup or Captain doesn't have control over individual patient care unless they'd like to take over responsibility for that pt.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 27, 2016)

My county third service uses:
EMT
PMD
Lieutenant (PMD FTO)
Captain (district chief)
Major 
And a few administrative titles above that I don't concern myself with.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I did not really know where to post this, but i was wondering about the ranking system(if there is one) for people in the field. I know there are LT., CPT., deputy chief and chief. Are there ranks for EMT's and Paramedics in the field? Do they follow L.E ranking system, or F.D? Thanks everybody


fomer agency's operational rank structure:
EMT
Paramedic
Field or administrative Supervisor (can be either EMT or Paramedic)
Coordinator (oversees a division or two, 4 in the northern division, 1 in the southern)
Director


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you ! Has anybody ever encountered like emt1, emt2, emt3( basing 1-3 on how many years they have been with the company? Same question applies for paramedics*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> Thank you ! Has anybody ever encountered like emt1, emt2, emt3( basing 1-3 on how many years they have been with the company? Same question applies for paramedics*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen that for emts, you have basic and intermediate, but something kinda like that for medics. A few services use p1-4, but its more for credentialing and you obtain a promo based on testing. No point of changing titles based on time with company


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2016)

Sussex uses Paramedic I, II and III, then Supervisor. You follow a promotion ladder to get through the ranks, starting at PI as a new hire, PII within the first year or two and PIII is expected to have a fair amount of structured education and be able to function as a supervisor. The admin is broken down by Divison Manager, Deputy Director and Director.

My current service has EMTs, Paramedics, Relief Supervisors and Shift Supervisors. The relief supe is basically the "assistant" supervsor. FTOs have no additional rank.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 27, 2016)

EMT/ AEMT-CC
Paramedic 
Lieutenant-  Field supervisor (2 available positions per station) a must have paramedic, some ics classes/hazmat ops and minimum 3 years in service
Captain- in charge of station (1 available position per station) same prereqs as Lt. but minimum 4 years in the service with 1 as a Lt
1st and 2nd Assistant Chief
Chief

BLS providers wear a blue button up shirt, ALS providers wear black and officers wear white.


----------



## NPO (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes. There is a clear ranking system:
EMT
PARAMEDIC 

Lol, I kid.
No we don't "rank" but you do earn stripes every 5 years and a lapel star every 10.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 9, 2016)

I think my private service goes:

EMT
Basic Paramedic
Advanced Paramedic
FTO
Asst Clinical Field Supervisor (LT)
Clinical Field Supervisor (CPT)
Ops Manager (Asst Chief)
Director of OPs (Dep Chief)

That said, I think it's kinda silly to try and find a traditional rank for these positions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pogoemt (Sep 13, 2016)

ALS by me is fire so they use that rank structure, BLS is private. BLS EMT's go by time in the job for "seniority" then there's FTO's, Shift Supervisors, and non-medical management/administration.


----------



## ThinWhiteLine (Aug 20, 2018)

Does AMR have ranks? (American Medical Response)


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 20, 2018)

ThinWhiteLine said:


> Does AMR have ranks? (American Medical Response)



No.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 20, 2018)

Provider
Provider FTO
Asst Tour Chief
Tour Chief
Department Manager (Ops, Logs, Comms)
A bunch of admin roles (Clinical Coordinators, Billing, Scheduling)
Director of Mobile Health Services


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 21, 2018)

Ambulance Officer
Shift Supervisor or Shift Manager (area dependent)
Territory Manager
District Operations Manager
Assistant Director of Operations (1 x Field Ops and 1 x Control)
Director of Operations


----------



## soflomedic14 (Aug 23, 2018)

I don’t work for an ambulance company, I work for a Fire Department and for us, it’s essentially: 
Fire Chief
Assistant chief
Battalion chief
Captain
Lieutenant
Driver Engineer
Firefighter/Paramedics


----------



## Tigger (Aug 23, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> No.


Our op certainly does. EMT, EMT FTO, Paramedic, Paramedic FTO, Relief Paramedic Supervisor, Paramedic Supervisor, Administrative Paramedic Supervisor, Operations Manager.

The Boulder operation uses actual "ranks," lieutenants are backup supes, captains are the shift commanders, and then deputy chief and chief.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2018)

Tigger said:


> EMT, EMT FTO, Paramedic, Paramedic FTO,



I wouldn't call this a ranking system. It's more of a classification of employees. As a paramedic I certainly wasn't above anyone else on the ambulance and I certainly wasn't a "supervisor" over the EMT's I worked with. It's not like a fire department where you have firefighters and company officers (supervisors)(engineers, lieutenants, captains) whose job is to run the engine/station and supervise its employees on incidents.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 29, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> I wouldn't call this a ranking system. It's more of a classification of employees. As a paramedic I certainly wasn't above anyone else on the ambulance and I certainly wasn't a "supervisor" over the EMT's I worked with. It's not like a fire department where you have firefighters and company officers (supervisors)(engineers, lieutenants, captains) whose job is to run the engine/station and supervise its employees on incidents.


They are certainly ranks here. The paramedic is wholly in charge of the ambulance and is trained/held accountable as such. The FTOs were required to eventually be trained as back up supes, though few were willing to fill that role. Our supervisors are active and respond to large calls to fill out ICS assignments along with fire.


----------



## NPO (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm updating my answer to reflect my change in agency.

We have a clearly defined ranking system here.

- Chief
- Deputy Chief
- Major
- Capitan
- Lieutenant
- FTO (Medic or EMT)
- EMT/Medic

The rank of FTO is a bit fudgy. It is a promotion over EMT or Paramedic, and your title becomes Field Training Officer, however you are not directly responsible for supervising any employees, and don't necessarily have any authority over non FTO employees (although, some would like to see that change, to add some additional responsibility)


----------



## Hopeful Paramedic (Feb 21, 2021)

NysEms2117 said:


> I did not really know where to post this, but i was wondering about the ranking system(if there is one) for people in the field. I know there are LT., CPT., deputy chief and chief. Are there ranks for EMT's and Paramedics in the field? Do they follow L.E ranking system, or F.D? Thanks everybody


Yeah we have a 61 person Fire EMS Department for about 35k people, and as far as I know the EMTs use the exact same structure as the Fire section.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2021)

Closed for useless bump.


----------

